
Reflex: Reactive Programming at Facebook – Julien Verlaguet - pgz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGkSHE15BSs
======
pgz
Currently this is vaporware, but there are a lot of interesting ideas. Can't
wait to get my hands on it.

The syntax for Lenses is particularly cool imho. Since it's bootstrapped on
top of OCaml I doubt it has HKT though.

